# The abdo pain to end all abdo pain...



## AusMed (Feb 12, 2009)

Had this job a few nights ago......

Got call to an abdo pain. Notes on the job was 22yo female with abdo pain. Arrive on scene and family come out and say, "She has just had a baby in the toilet".
As nothing was mentioned in the notes about pregnancy, both my partner and I are thinking miscarriage. So we grab our kits (and take the maternity one just in case) and head up the stairs.
At the top of the stairs I can hear crying (I'm first in as I am treating). Then walk into the bathroom and see the pt sitting on the toilet holding her stomach. But I can still hear the crying and it's not from her (has everyone figured out where this is going yet). Then I realise it is a baby crying!
I get the pt to stand a little so I can see where the baby is (thinking it might only be partly delivered) and find the poor little fella head first in the toilet bowl. That's right, mum had delivered and then sat back on teh toilet as if nothing had happened. Right now the bub it head first in the toilet, with the water up to his forehead, thrashing his legs around and crying.
So I 'fish' the newborn out of the loo, we clamp the cord and cut it just as mum delivers the placenta (which I ain't gonna fish out of the loo). Once out of the toilet, the bub stops crying and just looks at me like, 'thank god I'm outta there'.
We then start talking to mum who states she didn't know she was pregnant, but states no period for atleast 7 months, with abdo pain for last 1/7 (possibly labour).:wacko:
So we transport to hopsital after giving a heads up over the radio that we are coming in with...... '22 yo female with spontaneous delivery of child into toilet'.
Once we get to the hospital the nurses/doctors can't believe the story, as can our work mates back at station.

The pt was a single Chinese female, who stated she didn't know who the father was. Had only been in the country for 8 months.

At last report, mum and bub doing fine.

That was a crap night for us (no pun intended, it just was a bad night).


----------



## Sasha (Feb 12, 2009)

Why the heck didn't she take the baby out of the toilet!? Was she hoping it would go away!?


----------



## MRE (Feb 12, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Why the heck didn't she take the baby out of the toilet!? Was she hoping it would go away!?



Seeing as she didn't know she was pregnant, maybe she just assumed that it was solid waste.


----------



## Aidey (Feb 12, 2009)

W1IM said:


> Seeing as she didn't know she was pregnant, maybe she just assumed that it was solid waste.



That was crying?!


----------



## MRE (Feb 12, 2009)

Aidey said:


> That was crying?!



Apparently you have never had bad mexican food.  

I had meant that as a joke, but denial is a powerful thing, and if this girl is like most her age, she may very well have had an ipod and/or cell phone going through the whole thing.  (also a facetious comment (I hope))

Whatever the real reason for her actions was, I hope she is getting the help she needs, and that she isn't allowed to take the baby without a thorough psych exam.


----------



## redcrossemt (Feb 12, 2009)

I had almost the exact same thing happen to me a few months back, except we did get an update enroute that it was for a woman in labor.

We arrived to a section of the city that was without power, house in question had about five police cars out front (you know it's bad when the cops show up). Went inside with a flashlight, followed voices to the police.

16 y/o female delivered into the toilet. Claimed she never knew she was pregnant. Dad cut the cord with a steak knife and left the baby in the toilet under water. When we arrived, a female police officer was holding the baby and said that it was doing fine. I took the baby to assess it and it was very cyanotic, not responding, and not breathing!

We were able to resuscitate the baby after a minute or two of PPV enroute to the hospital, and another unit was called for mom. All turned out well and the baby looked much healthier after a few minutes of oxygen in the warmer. Don't know if any charges were pressed for leaving the baby in the toilet...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 12, 2009)

redcrossemt said:


> Don't know if any charges were pressed for leaving the baby in the toilet...



I sure hope so! 

There is some wierd and horrible stuff going on out there.


----------



## AusMed (Feb 15, 2009)

I would have thought something like this would happen in a lower socio-economic (poor) area but my example was actually in a well off area. House was big 2 storey place, by the water in Sydney, 3 Mercedes in the driveway.

Again, I think it was a bit of a cultural issue, being young asian unmarried and pregnant. The pt had only been in Aust for 8 months (hmmm isn't that how long it takes to cook a baby in the womb???)


----------



## AusMed (Feb 15, 2009)

redcrossemt said:


> When we arrived, a female police officer was holding the baby and said that it was doing fine. I took the baby to assess it and it was very cyanotic, not responding, and not breathing!
> 
> We were able to resuscitate the baby after a minute or two of PPV enroute to the hospital, and another unit was called for mom. All turned out well and the baby looked much healthier after a few minutes of oxygen in the warmer. Don't know if any charges were pressed for leaving the baby in the toilet...



I bet you were glad that you assessed the bub and didn't just take the word of the Police Officer.


----------



## redcrossemt (Feb 15, 2009)

AusMed said:


> I bet you were glad that you assessed the bub and didn't just take the word of the Police Officer.



Never trust a police officer, especially when it relates to medical care.


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 15, 2009)

Hopefully the baby wasn't "payment" for getting her to AU.

before passing judgement though, there are many cultural issues as well as educational to take into account. Even in the US, stuff like this happens

http://www.themonitor.com/articles/children_10688___article.html/compound_girl.html

and it is not limited to religious zealots or rural outposts. The local news station was not on the call list at one of my former employs when my partner and I were pulling adolescent sex slaves out of trailer with no electricity or running water in a US city. So I have no link for that.


----------

